# PFF Rumors....



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Many of you had heard rumors about the Pensacola Fishing Forum being sold so I'll set the story straight.The Pensacola Fishing Forum has recently been acquired by Escalate Media. I'll interview myself to answer some of the questions youmay have:

Why did you sell the forum?
To help improve it! There is no way I can do the magic that these guys can do (and have already done on a test sites we are working on) and having their team of developers assist in getting things the members want put in place is a dream come true forme. They also have the staff to get you guys the PFF Gear that you want! I simply didn?t have the resources before but I do now!

What can the members expect to change? 
As far as what has made this site what it has become, NOTHING! I wouldn?t have signed on the dotted line if I wasn?t told We don't want to change anything that has made the PFF what it is today?. I did a lot of homework to make sure I wasn't 'selling out'. The speed will improve, the bugs will disappearand the site will have a lot of features that you guys have asked for in the past that I couldn?t put in place because I didn?t have the time or the knowledge to do so. 

Who will run the site now?
I will still be the site administrator and hope that the wonderful moderators that have been responsible for making the site what it has become will remain onboard. As I?ve said, not much will change as far as the structure of the site. I know there has been a lot of frustration with the upgrade that took place in April and I?m hoping that all the smoke clears very soon once we put the new platform online. We are working very hard to make sure that the conversion process is seamless and that has taken a little longer than expected.

Why the delay in letting the members know? 
Well, I had hoped we would have the conversion completed andI could make this announcement at the same time I said 'problem solved' but that?s obviously not going to happen.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris,

1. I hope you made a buck or two in the transaction.

2. I hope the same "moderators" are brought aboard. Though I often thought they were too "liberal" I knew them all and respected them when we disagreed.

3. I hope it becomes even a better place.

4. You can be assured if it gets worse, I'll be one of the first to say so.

5. I hope the "Politics" section stays... ALL of the posters have been respectful though we disagree in earnest. There has not been a curse word there in months.

Thanks,

Jim

PS... can I use the logo ad infinitum for the annualPFF Redfish Regatta and Trash Talking Contest?


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Chris Couture (25/04/2010)*If you are having problems logging in to the new forum layout, please be sure to delete your browser cookies for all domains that this site runs on.
> 
> pensacolafishingforum.com
> fishthebridge.com
> ...




Dang!!! Let's seewhat Karma thinks of how this was handled. As for me, you can delete my membership. Thanx.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

By the way...

The BUYERS...

<a href="http://www.escalatemedia.com/">http://www.escalatemedia.com/</a>

Obviously in it to make MONEY!

We'll see if it changes the forum.

I HOPE Chris made a fortune...

Jim

Jim


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Lets see how long it takes for our email inbox to fill with solicitations for their "family" of sites.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Run Dover (13/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Couture (25/04/2010)*If you are having problems logging in to the new forum layout, please be sure to delete your browser cookies for all domains that this site runs on.
> ...


ARE YOU SERIOUS??? 

If you are I and im sure alot of others have no respect for you Rundover. Thats pretty shitty of you to say that.

CHRIS,

Thank you for all you have done, do, and will do to keep the PFF going the best it can. SOME of us really appericate it. Others well we know what the others can do.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Scott,

That was the plan when I posted that comment and I had every intention of moving forward with that idea but I was contacted by Escalate Media who offered a great solution. I'll be happy to delete your account if you really want me to...


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *GENTLE WOLF (13/06/2010)*Lets see how long it takes for our email inbox to fill with solicitations for their "family" of sites.


Already checked into this... It's not gonna happen!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris, thanks for the information. Seems important to know that the site is "commercial" now. It's a hell of a good site and your effort to make it this way is appreciated as are the efforts of Scott and Wade and the other mods. I'm cautiously optimistic about the future. Again thanks for the official "heads up". 

And... congratulations on the arrangement/sale.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope it all turns out as planned and wish you the best with it......


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

> *Chris Couture (13/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *GENTLE WOLF (13/06/2010)*Lets see how long it takes for our email inbox to fill with solicitations for their "family" of sites.
> ...


Man I hope not, The site has become a part of my daily routine, I don't really want to do without it. For now I'll take your word on it. Btw. Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Chris Couture (13/06/2010)*Scott,
> 
> That was the plan when I posted that comment and I had every intention of moving forward with that idea but I was contacted by Escalate Media who offered a great solution. I'll be happy to delete your account if you really want me to...


I think jim t summed up the idea of the loyalty of a Marine. 

The most important saying that I have lived by, when it comes to folks, is don't piss on my back, and try to tell me it is raining!!!!!!

Chris, you did what you thought you needed to do, to make a buck, and so did BP. Thats why I put the Karma thing out there. She is the ultimate judge.

Pink Dude, I admire your loyalty,if you don't mindbeing a mushroom, and enjoy having some dude in Texas run your local forum, you will no doubt, continue to have a wonderful, PENSACOLA Fishing forum experience.

As for me Chris, you can terminate my account. 

Will that have a negative effect on your new employment with the new owners?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The way I look at it, it's Chris's forum. He built it and put a lot of work into it. We've had a great resource, riding along on his coattails for years. So why shouldn't he make a buck ? I think he deserves it. It's not like we've got anything in it. 

I don't understand why anybody would drop their membership without even giving the change a chance. What do you have invested ..........I'm thinking nothing.

I've enjoyed the heck out of being a member here. If I don't like the way the new forum is run, I'll just quit checking in. Simple as that. But I won't get upset over it.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

it's been a great site for a long time, alot longer than most of you have been on here and at no cost to you.........he has a lot of time and HIS money into it and yes there have been some bumps in the very recent past......so your willing to pack up your toys and move and not see how it turns out.....didn't cost you anything to be here, hasn't cost you anything for all the friends you've madeand WEALTH of info you've syphoned from here......won't cost you anything to see how it turns out either.......my simpleton take on it anyway.......


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

appreciate you coming forward chris and all that you have done for the fishing/hunting, community, etc...for everyone to enjoy (free)...i will continue to be a contributer here...also, thanks to scott, wade, tony and josh for keeping it clean...i'm good with all of it...

think back of all the good things that have come from this site...bashes, tourneys, meetings, greetings, reports, advice, etc...

i'll keep my standing here...

thanks,

mike


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Ultralite (13/06/2010)*appreciate you coming forward chris and all that you have done for the fishing/hunting, community, etc...for everyone to enjoy (free)...i will continue to be a contributer here...also, thanks to scott, wade, tony and josh for keeping it clean...i'm good with all of it...
> 
> think back of all the good things that have come from this site...bashes, tourneys, meetings, greetings, reports, advice, etc...
> 
> ...


+1 here... Always say "Don't go away mad...............just go away"


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris,

Thanks for giving us this forum. It has been a great resource for me and many of my friends on learnng how to fish better and have fun doing it. I hate to see you sell the forum but completly understand your dilema. I personally think you are a computer genious, but what doI know. I think you built a very respectable resource to compete with anything else out there. Good luck and let us know what we need todo to keep this thing up andrunning.

Don't let the negative people drag you down. This is still America and you are allowed to make a profit off your work!

Keith


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, my take on the the whole thing is the forum has been and I hope will continue to be a great source for like minded individuals to share information and a lifetime of experiences together. Although I hate the new forum so far, I think Chris has done a bang up job for a long time now and he should be rewarded and repeatedly thanked for his efforts. If there's anything to be upset about, it may be that he didn't consult the forum for ideas or opinions before he negotiated the deal as we have a lot of industry folks on the forum. (ie: leasing may have been more lucrative than selling outright.) As for chastising Chris because he didn't consult the forum or conduct the sale in a fashion suitable to your liking is selfish and petty IMHO...


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, I have been here from the beginning(well before that) & I know you have spentcountless hours and spent your own money to make this forum what it has become. MOST of us know that and appreciate all you have done. I know you wouldn't throw us to the wolves and researched before you made your decision. For those that want to jump ship before even giving it a chance... BYE BYE!


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris - as the 7th person (as whalersailor) to join your then fledgling forum, I want to thank you from the bottom of my old fart heart for your years of dedication toyour members. I, like JimT, hope you made a ton of money on the sale. If you did, good on ya! You deserve it in partial repayment for all those "midnight hours" that youinvested. You can rest assured that those of us who have been with you from the beginning recognize your dedication to us and will be forever grateful.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (13/06/2010)*Chris, thanks for the information. Seems important to know that the site is "commercial" now. It's a hell of a good site and your effort to make it this way is appreciated as are the efforts of Scott and Wade and the other mods. I'm cautiously optimistic about the future. Again thanks for the official "heads up".
> 
> And... <span style="text-decoration: underline;">congratulations on the arrangement/sale.


Mike, I could not have put it any better brother! X2 fer me!


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Chris,
I don't blame you for selling the forum. It is your business that you built and you are free to do what you want with it. I hope this company that bought it doesn't start selling our personal info, spamming us, or adding a bunch of pop-ups to the site. I wish you would have let us know you were selling. I bet someone here would have the time and resources to take over the forum. I for one would have been interested. It would have been nice to have someone local own the forum as well. Once again, not blaming you for doing what you did. It was yours to do what you wanted. I think people are getting fired up not because you sold but who you sold to. The PFF has been a great resource for me for quite some time before I even started posting. I hope it can continue to be that same valuable resource for years to come. I'll ride it out and see.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whats the diff? still the PFF, whoever runs/owns it.....

Great place, the buggies seem to be dieing off, still the same people on here, still have parties, still go fishing (sometimes), still the same place.

Was kind of cool having a local yokel (Chris) being the hub and creator of something this good. Now it is operated by a larger corp in another state, someday everything will be owned and operated by some corp somewhere...... other than here.

Only thing for me is that I dont think I will buy anymore PFF gear, I bought it so I could help Chris, a local guy keep this going.

Thanks for everything and I'm still here


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

> *welldoya (13/06/2010)*The way I look at it, it's Chris's forum. He built it and put a lot of work into it. We've had a great resource, riding along on his coattails for years. So why shouldn't he make a buck ? I think he deserves it. It's not like we've got anything in it.
> 
> I don't understand why anybody would drop their membership without even giving the change a chance. What do you have invested ..........I'm thinking nothing.
> 
> I've enjoyed the heck out of being a member here. If I don't like the way the new forum is run, I'll just quit checking in. Simple as that. But I won't get upset over it.


I second the above. If I had the opportunity to grow something and reap the harvest, I would as well. The originators of youtube flew coach class to close their sale of the garage built website; they flew home billionaires. If you're the newest gulf coast billionaire, good for you!

Congratulations are in order!

So when's the party?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris, I just want to say THANKS for a great place that you put together with your own blood, sweat and tears. I appreciate your time and effort and wish you well. There are no ifs, ands or buts for me. Just Thanks.

Spineyman

AKA Jiggin Junkie


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Been here since Capt Johns site went South, When Chris Couture gave him the picture processor and then started this site. I'll stick around as long as it's available and as friendly as it has been. Chris is still the moderator and thanks Chris for the many years of hard costly work you have provided. :toast:toast


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Chris, for your many years of developing and maintaining the outstanding PFF!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Jason (13/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Mike aka FishWerks (13/06/2010)*Chris, thanks for the information. Seems important to know that the site is "commercial" now. It's a hell of a good site and your effort to make it this way is appreciated as are the efforts of Scott and Wade and the other mods. I'm cautiously optimistic about the future. Again thanks for the official "heads up".
> ...


+3

Hopefully the small town feeling of the forumstays. Once there is ads between every topic post like alot of bigger forums yall can have it. I have been on this forum along time since it began and hope it stays like it is. I think its unfortunate it was sold out but it might be for the best but I doubt it.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I ain't going no where. Thanks for setting things straight Chris,the soap opera of rumors was getting annoying. Guess its time for that long overdue vacation now huh,what 6 years or so.


----------



## Semi-Retired (May 9, 2009)

Only been a member for a few years but have enjoyed it and learned a lot. With a free forum you get all sorts replying to threads, posting their opinions for whatever reasons. Chris, thank you very much for creating a place for everyone share and converse on a wide variety of topics. I enjoy the forum and appreciate what you have done to keep it going. I personally don't understand why anyone could be upset about you doing what you believe is the right thing to make the forum better. Unlike most things in life, the forum is free to join and free to leave. I'll stay.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

DANG!!! I'm still on. This is where i met some of the best people in the WORLD.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i didnt realize howfew friends i hadtill i joined this forum and met all the great people on here. many who have become close friends.

my fishing skills have improved 75 percent from the information i have gleaned from this site, and i have been fishing this area for almost 50 years. the best fishing trip of my life was on a friends boat that i met on this forum. that trip will be something i remember for the rest of life and hopefully will fill my mind at my passing.

the magic of this forum is not all about whoOWNS it, but whosON it.

thank you chris for planting the seed.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Some of you are acting like he sold it to bp or Obama. I dont understand why you are so mad that you want your acct deleted. Chris started the forum, owns the forum, and can do what ever he feels like doing with the forum. I really cant believe he hasnt shut it down in the past with all the bs that goes on sometimes, but he stuck with it and has kept it going.

Congrats on selling it Chris, Can i get my cut? oke


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can I still get a few T-shirts ??


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kahala boy (13/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Ultralite (13/06/2010)*appreciate you coming forward chris and all that you have done for the fishing/hunting, community, etc...for everyone to enjoy (free)...i will continue to be a contributer here...also, thanks to scott, wade, tony and josh for keeping it clean...i'm good with all of it...
> ...


+2....I hate to see anyone leave....that has been what made the forum so GREAT....the diversity of the members here....kinda like a family.....Thanks Chris!!! for letting me be a part of it....and hope it continues as it always had, only better.....now if we could only see the oil get stopped:angel


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

My apologies to everyone!!!! Looking back at my posts, I realize I was irrational, and couldn't type what was going thru my mind.

First, this was Chris's forum, and I believe he could do whatever he wanted to do with it. He sold it, and I don't have a problem with that. I initially feltlike were were sold out. Sorry (I wish he would have posted it in the For Sale section first though).

What got my panties in a wad was the way the members were treated. 

Chris would not have made a dime from this forum if it weren't for the GREAT PFF members. Folks on here, are the reason this forum is great, not servers, routers harddrives etc...

I didn't think the MEMBERS deserved all the mystery, rumors, silence and drama that happened, and thats what pissed me off. 

Easy to leave the forum but hard to leave the PFF members. They have taught me much, and I have gotten some great friends from this Forum.

Chris, I have not been able to access my PM's since the upgrade, so I didn't get your PM.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Run Dover (13/06/2010)*My apologies to everyone!!!! Looking back at my posts, I realize I was irrational, and couldn't type what was going thru my mind.
> 
> First, this was Chris's forum, and I believe he could do whatever he wanted to do with it. He sold it, and I don't have a problem with that. I initially feltlike were were sold out. Sorry (I wish he would have posted it in the For Sale section first though).
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% Scott. Chris did what he felt he had to do but without all these members this is not a forum its just a website. I have met some great people off this forum and are very close friends with a few of them. I think we deserved a more of a heads up since we make this forum what it is.

Its kinda like your boss selling the company you work for, he has the right to do it but it would be kinda nice to know in advanced instead of coming into work on Monday and learn you are working for someone else. Like I said earlier I hope the forum stays like it has and does not get to become about advertising and all comercial, if Chris could run this site for all these years without all that mess I hope these jacklegs that bought it can do the same.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! I just read this thread. Scott, glad you are going to stay! So Chris sold it, good for him. If i had to police this site with all the bitching i would have shut it down years ago! We all should pat Chris on the back for keeping it going. Chris has had some great moderators to help with the site. They have worked many, many, hours with only a thank you for payment. So if anyone else wants to bitch about Chris selling the site,,,,,,,,,,,,,walk a mile or 7 in his shoes! Thanks Chris for the site! Catch ya later brother, Capt. Scott


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris, hope you did well in your transaction. Its been a pleasure for a long time and was a refreshing change from "fishing the bridge" I ve made a lot of friends here. Hope it works out. 

Norm


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't see what the big deal is, Chris planted the seed and and was finally rewarded for all the years of hard work and money he put into it to get it going. What does it matter if he didn't tell us about the pending sale as long as he holds true to his word and says nothing is going to change except for the better. Chris I hope the company that bought this site did you right and I look forward to being a member of the future PFF! :letsdrink


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't really know ya'll as I live in Bay Minette and ya'll probably don't care but I'm gonna stay. Hell.....I like it here and will get to know ya'll one day..... Just in case anybody does care.:moon


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Chris I Just wanted to Take a Minute and Thank you also For Letting me be Apart of the Pff , If It Wasn't for this Site I would have Missed out on Meeting ALOT of Great People!! Thank you Chris and For some Of you That are Pissed I understand In a way how you Feel But This Is Something Thats Chris Decided to do to Help Us Like He Has always Done In the 3 Years I Have Been a Member and I Know I,m Still A Newbie Thanks Again Chris!!!!!!!!!!!!!:toast


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Group Hug Everybody...................................I Heard annother Rumor that Chris is Gonna throw a PFF apreciation party for us, and the New owners are gonna fund the party........................................................................( i just started this rumor )

This site has been great in so many ways for so many people. Congratulations Chris for what You accomplished. 

Once the new owners get their head out of their ass and address the problems that is destroying this great place it will still be a great local resource for a long time to come...........


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<p class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><span style="font-size: 9pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">If my favorite restaurant changes owners and the food is still the same I won?t stop eating there, if a store I frequent changes owners but the products and prices remain the same I won?t stop shopping there; same reasoning applies here for me.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> If the people remain, the exchange of info and ideas remain and the drama remains then so will I.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Logging on to the forum has become a part of my daily routine and I won?t abandon it without due cause.</p>


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I ain't going nowhere neither !! Sometimes I come on here to look for something specific, sometimes out of boredom, and sometimes out of morbid curiosity, just to see what s gonna happen next !!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Chris,*

*Good Move!!*

*I am board member on another site that did just this. The administration duties were overwhelming for the original owner. Once the move and new owners took over, the forum grew, and became a very important part of that world.*

*Hopefully, that will occur here.*

*And folks, remember, the PFFis a "private" forum "<span style="text-decoration: underline;">OPEN" to the public.*


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

To Chris and all the others on PFF,

I'm relatively new on here. I enjoy this place in hyper space. Its one of my favorite go to websites for general information and wisdom as to what is going on in our country and the town I live in and the fishing I enjoy when I can go. 

As a mail order business and website developer, I could tell Chris was having troubles, especially with the current developer who was apparently in Great Britain? Seemed to me in a way he had Chris over a barrel and was not getting the new site up and going as promised. Seemed like the developer was getting around to it when he felt like it, or was not a very good developer.

Wondered also why Chris did not monetize this site to make more money for himself and afford some powerful webservers to speed this site up and in turn make himself more money on products and some simple google ads. 

Am most hopeful that you made a bundle of $ and that you do not regret that you did not make more. In light of the oil spill and fishing, it may have been timely to let the buy out happen and take the money now. 

In finality....all I can say is this "The Times They Are A Changin" - Bob Dylan.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks again chris for all you have done to support this band of misfits over the years.. i can understand some of the concerns folks have, after all we look at it as "our" forum too.. and i know all of us have learned , and profited from it .. 

rich


----------



## gigihurt (Sep 14, 2008)

Im proud of Chris for building such a good site and being able to sell it. I dont log in much any more due to the fact that it has become a rather sarcastic site due to all the arguing that goes on among the members. He owned it, pushed it , and before all the biatching, together you all had a great site. I hope it can be that again. Thanks Chris

Your friend CMAC


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

For all you PFF flag guys:


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Back in 09-2006 I started my business. Or should I sayChris started it for me. One post in the forum discount and promo section andI was off and going. Thanks Chris for making the forum what it is today......


----------

